# restoring antique saw handle



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

So, I scored a nice backsaw on ebay. Blade is in excellent condition, I just have to replace a split nut and restore the handle shown in the pic below. How would you go about restoring the wood ?


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

What needs restoration? It looks to be in quite good shape to me.

If you want it to look new, you can sand it and go with some BLO and after a few coats, it will look good.

As is, I would just scrub it and wax it and use it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul Sellers has a couple of real nice blog entries on restoring saw handles.

http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/23622
http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/23623
http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/23634

Mads did a blog as well
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/series/4083


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

For the handle you can check

http://lumberjocks.com/yuri/blog/22272


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

I Just did a light sand and a little BLO on an old Disston D23 I picked up and it ended up looking great! Keep a lot of the old user marks etc but cleaned up beautifully…


----------

